# Ridgid TS3650 vs newer RA4512?



## arnoldra (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey all, anyone have any thoughts on the following…

Been thinking about upgrading my tablesaw, got a craftsman 'flex-drive' from way back, complete with sketchy fence/etc. It works, but it has its share of quirks. Been halfheartedly poking around at a nicer hobby level saw like a ridgid/low end used delta/etc. Not really looking for a cabinet saw, don't see myself ever getting there. Regardless, the Ridgid RA4512 caught my eye as a solid saw with some pretty good reviews for the money (600 bucks at HD, plus I have a $100 gift card to cut the cost a bit).

Then on local craigslist someone is selling "seldom used" "bought new" Ridgid TS3650. I haven't seen it, pictures are kind of crap, but looks like at minimum it would need elbow grease all over to clean it up and get the cast iron back to snuff. The owner is asking $400 and on the phone said he was 'firm'. I don't know how firm he is or if he has manuals/miter/etc.

I was reading old posts and lots of folks recommended (this was awhile ago) that the TS3650 was a good buy in the 300/350 range depending on extras/condition/how much you want the saw.

So I'm wondering if its worth looking at a "seldom used" used saw for $400 (assuming he won't budge) or just look at a new model for hundred bucks more?

Or is there a saw out there I should really consider that maybe missed my eye? (budget is under 700 bucks)

Thanks for any thoughts and opinions, been a long time reader of the forum, figured I'd jump in and see what ya'll think.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

There are pros and cons with both of those saws, but IMO the 3650 is the more desirable saw overall over the R4512. It really boils down to what's important to you.

The 3650 is from the pre-riving knife era, so will be fitted with a splitter assembly, not a true riving knife. It's also got the old school outboard motor that takes up more space. On the plus side, I prefer the fence on the 3650, and it has solid cast iron wings. The 3650 also has a better track record. $400 is on the high side. They might be firm on price now, but they might not be if it doesn't sell soon. Your're always free to make an offer you're more comfortable with, and leave the ball in their court.

$700 doesn't leave a lot of other great options in a new full size saw. The Grizzly hybrids are worth a look, but will bust the budget a bit. If you were to post your nearest major city, someone here might know of a great deal on a good used saw. Do you have 220v?

Good luck, and please keep us posted.


----------



## GrizzlyBagWorks (Jan 16, 2014)

Pass on the 3650. By all accounts it's a nice saw but the dust collection is poor and it lacks a riving knife.

That said, I own a R4512 and like it. I've made a number of upgrades over the years. The first was a Delta T2 fence (big upgrade), the second was a Benchdog Cast Iron Router Table Extension (worth it), and most recently I made a custom riving knife and added the Sawstop overarm dust collection guard. I've had several opportunities to purchase much "nicer" saws. I almost purchased a Sawstop a couple times but I really didn't want to part with my R4512. It moves around the shop easily. It's smooth, accurate and quiet. Yes, the trunion shifts slightly when raising and lowering the blade. I just make sure that I keep tension on it when raising it. The mobile base is very good when the time comes to move homes I don't have to stress about dealing with a 500 pound saw.

Were I to start from scratch again I'd consider the Grizzly G0771Z pretty seriously.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I had a 3650 before my current Unisaw. It's a good saw, but as mentioned, the dust collection is godawful, the fence is only okay, and the motor takes up a lot of space. On the plus side, it has real cast iron wings, not stamped steel. $400 is really high. I paid $325 for mine in what sounds like similar shape to what you're talking about, and that was about nine years ago. I sold it a year ago for $250.

I'd save a bit of money and go with either the new Grizzly hybrid, which I think runs ~$850 shipped, or a used cabinet saw, which run anywhere from $500-$1000.


----------



## arnoldra (Dec 5, 2017)

I really appreciate everyone's thoughts and input. Always helpful when it comes to decision time.

Knotscott: I'm in between Greensboro and Burlington, NC. I do have 220 available in my shop, but not where I primarily use my tablesaw.

That Grizzy looks real good. Not sure I can go that far north of the budget, but man does that look sweet. Shipping hurts, especially since I can get the Ridgid ship to store for free and HD is ten minutes from my house.

Will do some more diggin into the internets and listen for more words of wisdom here…..

edit: (yeah, if that used saw sits on craigslist for awhile and I can nab it for under 300…different story I feel…(


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I sold my 3650 after 10 years of excellent service. I sold it for 2 reasons only. (1) I wanted a more powerful saw. (2) I wanted better dust collection. I never found any other flaws. I got $350 out of it but it looked and worked almost like new.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I think $350 is the upper end of what I'd expect for a 3650. I sold mine to a friend so I gave him a bit of a deal. I could have gotten $300 on craigslist.

Getting a t-square fence is really a huge difference from the stock fence on the 3650. It has a tendency to go out of square with the blade periodically, and adjusting it back to square is quite finicky, much harder than just turning a little nylon set screw on a t-square fence. You have to loosen four bolts that mount the fence to the locking mechanism and then nudge it to parallel and tighten the bolts down without knocking it out of parallel. It's more difficult than it sounds, even with some practice.

The fence difference alone makes higher end saws worth it IMO.


----------



## arnoldra (Dec 5, 2017)

So I think I've settled on saving up a bit more and going for the Grizzy hybrid 0771Z, I think it'll be all the saw I'll ever need and then some, and should (hopefully) last me a very long time.

Thanks to everyone who shared thoughts and input, I really appreciate it.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Let me tell you a few things about RIDGID TOOLS! First off… OH never mind!


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

There is avery good reason why these adds say RARELY or SELDOMLY USED when talking n about RIDGID TOOLS!

STAY AWAY! from anything with the orange paint of death!



> Hey all, anyone have any thoughts on the following…
> 
> Been thinking about upgrading my tablesaw, got a craftsman flex-drive from way back, complete with sketchy fence/etc. It works, but it has its share of quirks. Been halfheartedly poking around at a nicer hobby level saw like a ridgid/low end used delta/etc. Not really looking for a cabinet saw, don t see myself ever getting there. Regardless, the Ridgid RA4512 caught my eye as a solid saw with some pretty good reviews for the money (600 bucks at HD, plus I have a $100 gift card to cut the cost a bit).
> 
> ...


----------



## arnoldra (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks richardchaos… lol.

Just called Grizzly, those saws are back ordered until February, I think I'll throw down now to get on the list.

Side question, my current outfeed table is setup higher than the listed table height of the saw, but I was planning on picking up the Shop Fox mobile base for the saw. Anyone know how much higher that base sets the saw? Or if it is adjustable? Listed table height of the Grizzly is 35 3/8" tall, and if memory serves (seldom does) my outfeed table and current saw table are set at 36". Wondering how I can make the saw setup to the outfeed table versus dismantling and re-building my outfeed table.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Piece of advise to you or anyone that have a Ridgid TS! Never put any extra attachment onto the saw or it will collpase the mobile base. It is jus strong enough to hold up the saw. If you attach a out feed table you take the risk of damaging the saw



> Thanks richardchaos… lol.
> 
> Just called Grizzly, those saws are back ordered until February, I think I ll throw down now to get on the list.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Would you mind expanding on that info a little please? How does the base fail or which part of the base will fail? I did some searching on Google about the failure and haven't found anything on it yet. Which saw in particular also if you would please?
Mike


> Piece of advise to you or anyone that have a Ridgid TS! Never put any extra attachment onto the saw or it will collpase the mobile base. It is jus strong enough to hold up the saw. If you attach a out feed table you take the risk of damaging the saw
> 
> Thanks richardchaos… lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## arnoldra (Dec 5, 2017)

Also, I don't attach my outfeed table to my tablesaw. It is merely a stationary table I constructed to sit behind my tablesaw. Also not sure how securing the outfeed table to table saw to prevent wiggling or movement would put additional pressure onto the base?


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I attached an outfeed table and router table wing to my 3650 without a problem.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Bump….
I would still like to know more about the stand failure that is mentioned in this thread. Hopefully richardchaos will provide us with the information he has on this or possibly someone else has the info and would share it with us. I had not heard of this issue with the stand collapsing. From a safety standpoint, I am eager to learn more about it. If it is a real danger, I don't want it to happen while I am running the saw, that's for sure. Maybe someone else has already contacted the Ridgid people about it and can share what was learned there?
Thanks in advance.
Mike


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Bump….
> I would still like to know more about the stand failure that is mentioned in this thread. Hopefully richardchaos will provide us with the information he has on this or possibly someone else has the info and would share it with us.
> - BlasterStumps


Ignore his comment… he has been kicked off this site more times than I can count, and is rabidly anti-Ridgid.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks Brad. That information helps settle my mind a bit. I consider the LumberJocks site a valuable resource and appreciate it greatly. I appreciate your response greatly.

I find it troubling that a forum participant would choose to pull down a brand without good cause and then leave others, unaware of his intentions, to sort through the disinformation.

Mike


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Its has been my experience that if you add much more weight to the saw the R41512 you will damage the Casters and mechanism that works them….

Do you need that in American sign language?



> Would you mind expanding on that info a little please? How does the base fail or which part of the base will fail? I did some searching on Google about the failure and haven t found anything on it yet. Which saw in particular also if you would please?
> Mike
> 
> Piece of advise to you or anyone that have a Ridgid TS! Never put any extra attachment onto the saw or it will collpase the mobile base. It is jus strong enough to hold up the saw. If you attach a out feed table you take the risk of damaging the saw
> ...


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

AND anyone that makes the big mistake of buying the RigidR4512 will also be a RABBID ANTI-RIDGID fan as well.

Buy the saw you wish. But if you you are buying the R4512 based on its price alone. If so have you figured in the costs and TIME you will be spending fixing what will be wrong with this saw?

PALS Alignment attachments $20.00 To properly align the out of wack saw blade…
Micrometer to measure runout and misalignments @$50.00 To properly align the out of wack saw blade…
FILES to file out the crocked miter slots $15.00
After market Miter Gauge to replace the one that clatters down the crocked miter slot $150
After market rip fence to replace the one that can not be made straight or hold straight $150.
Tap a Dies and drill bits to fix untreated fasteners $10
100s of hours of your time
Properly heat treated Nuts and bolts $ 10

Yes I know I am a crazy heretic I know.

If some companies have made equipment and resources that they SELL at a profit to FIX any Certain brand-name product…. There MAYBE A PROBLEM with those products in which those after market products are aimed at… DUH!

By the time you factor in all of that BUY A SAWSTOP! saw!

MY gawd don't eve none of you recall the ridged Granite top saw? The people running RIDGID are for the most part Retired Circus Chimps



> Bump….
> I would still like to know more about the stand failure that is mentioned in this thread. Hopefully richardchaos will provide us with the information he has on this or possibly someone else has the info and would share it with us.
> - BlasterStumps
> 
> ...


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

HEY Steven Hawking! If a person and or company have made a living selling services and products to FIX issues with a certain brand name product.. THERE MAYBE AN ISSUE with that companies products… DUH!



> Bump….
> I would still like to know more about the stand failure that is mentioned in this thread. Hopefully richardchaos will provide us with the information he has on this or possibly someone else has the info and would share it with us.
> - BlasterStumps
> 
> ...


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Richardchaos has never been kicked off of Lumberjocks for anything. But if you are suggesting ANYONE should be kicked off this sight, or any site, for informing its members of equipment and or products that do NOT work as advertised and that put the operators safety in danger….. You sir have some very serious issues yourself.

IF any site kicked off any of it members for publishing information about unsafe, dangerous, products and or rip offs and that SITE banded them for that,,,,, Sort of tells you where that sites loyalties are doesn't it…. WITH THE ADVERTISERS!!!! Not your safety or families well beings… Only their advertising profits from makers of those unsafe rip offs.

Okay Brad you were saying?


> ?


?

Another issue with the R4512. If you want or need a replacement inert for say a zero clearance insert you cant use the riving knife.


> Bump….
> I would still like to know more about the stand failure that is mentioned in this thread. Hopefully richardchaos will provide us with the information he has on this or possibly someone else has the info and would share it with us.
> - BlasterStumps
> 
> ...


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

AS far as the MOBILE BASE FAILING on the R4512 when you add extra weight, I am not talking about if you place your Colt 45 40 Once malt Liquor on it or your daughters birth control pill pack or an extra feather board or a wooden extension.

If you ad on an attached fold up out feed table on the back of this wreck of a machine or a CAST Iron extension slash, CAST Iron router insert the mobile base to IMPLODE, fail, fall apart in splendid spectacular full color fashion failure like NASAs shuttle program.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I've seen plenty of outfeed and/or router extension wings attached to 4512's without a problem. The 4512 has substantially the same mobile base design as the 3650. As I said, I added quite a bit of weight to mine without any problems.

There are also a lot of satisfied 4512 owners out there. My best friend, for one, has the granite topped saw that you were just bad mouthing. He likes it fine. It's not the worlds best table saw, but it was good value for the ~$400 he paid when they were on sale. Now that they've fixed the 4512's trunnion alignment problem, I think it's a decent ~$500 saw.


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

> Hey all, anyone have any thoughts on the following…
> 
> Been thinking about upgrading my tablesaw, got a craftsman flex-drive from way back, complete with sketchy fence/etc. It works, but it has its share of quirks. Been halfheartedly poking around at a nicer hobby level saw like a ridgid/low end used delta/etc. Not really looking for a cabinet saw, don t see myself ever getting there. Regardless, the Ridgid RA4512 caught my eye as a solid saw with some pretty good reviews for the money (600 bucks at HD, plus I have a $100 gift card to cut the cost a bit).
> 
> ...


I have the 3650 and have been very happy with it. I never had any of the fence alignment issues that were mentioned. The cast iron wings was a big selling point for me, compared to others in the price range. I've had mine for about 4 years now (bought used) with zero issues.

I remember comparing the 4512 & 3650 before I bought (the 4512 was brand new at that time). The general consensus then was that the 3650 was the better overall machine - only real advantage that the 4512 had was the riving knife.

As far as the price, IIRC, I paid about 275 for mine, used. On one hand, $400 seems high, but on the other hand, compare it to what else you would be able to buy for $400 - if this is a better machine, then relatively speaking, maybe it's worth it. To use as a comparison, I've been in the market for a jointer for a while. I keep reading here that you can find a good used one for 150-250. Where I live, those just don't exist. I ended up finding one for $350 and compared to everything else I found in my area, that was a good price - so you need to consider your local market conditions, too..


----------



## AAL (Jun 30, 2014)

The negative comments noted above about the Ridgid 3650 TS do not entirely agree with my experience with this saw which I purchased new a few years ago. I like the saw and would recommend it for those of us who are hobbyists, or for general woodworking use. I do not use it for woodworking income, actually I do not know what is further required of a TS for this application. In my opinion it's a very good TS.

Some facts:


Bulleted listI found the fence to be very solid & accurate.
Bulleted listThe miter slots are parallel to each other and to the blade. 
Bulleted listThe saw does not have a riving knife, it has a splitter.
Bulleted listThis splitter can interfere with a crosscut sled if the end boards across the sled are not high enough.
Bulleted listI removed the splitter that came with the saw with a MJ SPLITTER TS Splitter.
Bulleted listThe TS is not designed for dust collection as received. I blocked out the frame below the table & attached the DC hose. It works well.
Bulleted listTo say to add any attachment to the TS would collapse the mobile base is ridiculous. I made a folding table extension that works well. However, there is a restriction of use when tilting the blade/motor to 45° which requires the easy temporary removal of the extension.
Bulleted listOverall the Ridgid 3650 is a very good saw that is accurate, with a good fence, and serves me well.

I've attached some pics of the folding table extension. Oops, looks like I can't load pictures directly from my hard drive. You can see it here http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?260024-A-Different-TS-Extension&highlight=


----------



## arnoldra (Dec 5, 2017)

Some gift cards were handed over for early xmas because someone had heard me talking about a new TS, so I went ahead and signed up for a Grizzly G0771Z, so I'm super excited! Back-ordered until end of January (so the man on the phone says), but excited all the same! Again, I really appreciate everyone chiming in with their thoughts and input. Great forum/community to be a part of.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Not sure what the price difference is, but you might want to go with the G0833 over the 0771. It looks like a better saw to me.


----------



## arnoldra (Dec 5, 2017)

Over 250, that saw is basically 1,000 before shipping. Definitely over budget, but I agree, a better saw.


----------



## Spunky1947 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ridgid does not make replacement motor parts any more for this model.


----------



## DBDesigns (May 29, 2018)

arnoldra,
I would advise against the Shop Fox mobile base unless you can come up with better casters. I have theses bases on my Jet Super Saw, My Shop Fox shaper and my Jet JJ6 Jointer. All three tools are too heavy for the cheap Chinese casters and the rubber wheels de-laminate when you move the tool. BTW, The height change is about 1.5"-2".
Don't overlook old school tablesaws on EBAY. Old Delta Unisaws can still be found for under $1000. Also, there is a lot to be said for all the cast iron in the old models.

Good luck with your search.
Best regards,
Tim


----------



## RogerWilco (Jun 19, 2019)

Do they make a riving knife for my TS 3650? I can't seem to find one…
If they don't make them anymore can I buy the one designed for the 4512?
Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I've had a 3650 for over 10 years. Never had a problem with it, and the base is working just fine. It would be nice to have better dust collection, but it does Ok with a good shop vac connected to the dust collection blade shroud. Great fence, miter slots are square to the blade. And you can cut to 36" to the right of the blade. That 36" capability is rare in this price range.

Go find the original write up by Fine Woodworking when they reviewed this saw. They gave it great reviews.


----------



## curliejones (Mar 12, 2012)

> I've had a 3650 for over 10 years. Never had a problem with it, and the base is working just fine. It would be nice to have better dust collection, but it does Ok with a good shop vac connected to the dust collection blade shroud. Great fence, miter slots are square to the blade. And you can cut to 36" to the right of the blade. That 36" capability is rare in this price range.
> 
> Go find the original write up by Fine Woodworking when they reviewed this saw. They gave it great reviews.
> 
> ...


----------

